# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Making a globe

## meganblackmore88

Hey I'm really new to this and just kind of here to ask if anyone knows how I could make a map of mine into a physical globe, not just online. I made a large map of my own made up world when I was 12 and am redoing it now to be more realistic. Would love to make a physical globe to have of it. Not sure if theres programs I can download a picture of it to that will make me a pattern for it? Or maybe I can send someone a picture if they can make globes? Any help would be great  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vigilus

Hi, so I am currently making a real physical globe.  Check out my work at: https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=33993

I hope you enjoy!  Feel free to PM me with any questions.

----------

